# Raylight Photometrics



## ship (Feb 3, 2009)

Found out 
Alzac was the origional NY Based manufacturer of Raylight fixtures. Don't think they currently exist. Most are made in China now by various manufacturers. Checked a few sites today and didn't find any photometrics specs on them.

Moonlight/Kupo website says 8x5 degrees for the narrow version with a DYS lamp but doesn't have any center beam candlepower info on output in comparison to a PAR lamp.

So what is the Center Beam Candlepower and beam angle of a ray light?



Question came up today when by mistake a designer specified some #4554 ACL lamps on in-series 4-Bars for a four day long hour convention as part of the show's display lighting. Hmm, after the truck left, those are 25hr lamps came to mind in how 32x ACL lamps for lighting displays from a 24' high, at 15' away might not be such a great idea. 

On the fly other options for given ACL bars and lamps, with various Soco, dimmers etc. in powering them came up in a now what do we do type of way. Option A... no long life 28v ACL lamps on the market with anything similar in beam spread. Option B... Dimming won't help enough in extending the 25hr lamp life enough the lamp might survive the show. Option C... there is a 28v ray light lamp available but it's only a 15hr lamp which won't work either.

At this point it's line voltage and needing to bypass the lamp bar wiring by way of a bunch of twofers. First opton D... is a 1K FFN VNSP. Given dimmers are already on the way & renting more + cable would be problematic, not an option. Option E... 500w PAR 64 NSP lamps at almost the same beam angle as the FFN, there is enough available dimmer channels for, but very little output.

500PAR64/NSP 110,000 CBCP/6,500Lum; 19x14̊ /12x7̊ 
field angle: 16.4'x13.6' @ 0.92fc; beam angle: 7.05'x5.95' @ 1.26fc

FFN Q1000PAR64/1 VNSP 400,000 CBCP/11,000Lum; 24x10̊/12̊x6̊ 
field angle: 14.4'x12' @ 4.6fc; beam angle: 5.86'x4.85' @ 4.69fc

a #4552 specified:
250w/28v 500,000CBCP; 8̊x 7̊

So the question came up, what would a ray light look like in beam angle and output in comparison and hopefully happy medium between the 500w and 1Kw PAR 64 lamps? Hmm, don't know, Know I have a 600w DYS and 800w version lamp available, and while both only have a 75 hour lamp life, that could be enough for the production. Only question was how much output? Amazing how such info insn't listed given how readily available such gear is.

In the end, I'm most likely going to part with my 17x last remaining Osram 600PAR64VNSP lamps that have the same beam spread as a FFN but more output and the crew chief will have to punt with the 500PAR64NSP lamps as more or less fillers after the 600w halogen lamps are thru. Still wonder about the ray light kits in output though thus the question.


----------

